# Albino bred to another albino not advised?



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just looked at a boa genetics chart and was wondering why its not advised for an albino to bred to another albino? Thanks if anyone can help


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

it causes a lot of deformaties like kinking, one or no eyes, infertility and so on. with some pairings the risks are quite low, however with albino to albino boas its a pretty much given that if any survive they will have some sort of health problem


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

PESKY said:


> it causes a lot of deformaties like kinking, one or no eyes, infertility and so on. with some pairings the risks are quite low, however with albino to albino boas its a pretty much given that if any survive they will have some sort of health problem


That's a gross over exaggeration.

OP - It's not recommended because there appears to be a higher occurrence of eye deformities in albino x albino matings in boas.

Many people however have produced perfectly healthy litters from albino x albino matings.


It is not a risk I would personally take, but an increasing number of breeders are 'experimenting' and the results are not as 'guaranteed' bad as made out above.


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

think the main problem was that at one point, especialy in america, albino boas where so in breed that, one defective gene(which casued one eyed boas), had became very common. providing that you take care that perants not related too albinos breed should be ok. just need to outbreed ocasionaly, that why lot people breed albino to het albino, so theoreticaly you get 50% albino and 50 %het albino.


----------



## RepsRus (Oct 27, 2011)

None related parents, healthy sire & dam and the chances of you producing deformalities are pretty low, GoodLuck!


----------

